# Letter of Assignment



## chandl0r (Jun 8, 2006)

What exactly would a letter of assignment look like?  If someone was sending a freelance photographer to an event, and the event promoters required a "letter of assignment" what would that look like or entail? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Jun 8, 2006)

create a draft and post it. then we can refine the detail.


----------



## BernieSC (Jun 9, 2006)

It would be a letter from a company or publisher on their letterhead explaining who you are and what and why you would be photographing a person place or thing.  Usually those are given so that you can get more access or sometimes enter a place that normally would charge the public, letting you in at no charge.  I photographed for a travel book and the publisher gave me a letter of assignment so that i could go into places that would let me in at no charge, that normally would charge.  Its not a garantee you will get in at no charge or have special access but it helps in many cases.


----------

